
Google debuts a standalone to-do app, Google Tasks - stephencoyner
https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/25/google-debuts-a-standalone-to-do-app-google-tasks/
======
ibdf
Installed it. Removed it. Will try again in 1 or 2 years when another update
comes out. Other apps are far better and feature rich. They could have just
improved Keep and give users to turn on/off functionality if they think Keep
does too much (but let's face it, Keep doesn't do much).

------
tma9915
I thought they made one already called Keep.

~~~
gk1
Keep is more like Evernote, whereas Tasks is directly tied to Calendar.

